# Video Portero IP



## DaviD_H (Nov 11, 2007)

Hola.

Necesito información sobre como hacer un video portero ip.

La idea básica es utilizar una camara ip o webcam válida que tome imagenes de la entrada, y en el momento en que alguien llame al timbre, en los ordenadores conectados al servidor de red, que tengan habilitada la funcion, llamemosla "ver quien llama", salte una pantalla en la que se ve quién esta en la puerta, para asi decidir si abrir o no. Es decir, que el que haya alguien en la puerta no aparezca si no se desea hasta que llamen al timbre.

Alguna idea?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 11, 2007)

si, ponete a programar.


----------



## DaviD_H (Nov 11, 2007)

Muy bien,

alguna respuesta seria con algo mas de información, links, ejemplos o algo relativo.

Gracias


----------



## william rodriguez j (Nov 15, 2007)

utiliza un celular viejo gue le trabaje la camara, desbarata y pon la camara asegurada en el porton; el timbre dispara la camara y toma la foto, y tu puedes ver guien timbra;     porsupuesto con la otra parte del celular instalada adecuadamente.       suerte.


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

las web cam. también sacan fotos.


----------



## asnociego (Feb 23, 2009)

alguna novedad con este tema? Es interesante. Gracias,


----------



## johnnytolengo (Nov 26, 2009)

lo mas facil es comprar un telefono SIP y reformarlo a portero y listo


----------



## dcuesta01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola quiera saber si me podrían dar ayuda trabajo para la educación publica soy ex estudiante de la carrera de ingeniera en electrónica,  necesitarían un vídeo portero con 4 timbres y receptores  por una cuestión de seguridad de un instituto, se busco presupuestos y estos superan por mucho las posibilidades de comprarlo quisiera saber si es posible la contrición de uno desde ya muchas gracias por todo saludos dcuesta01@hotmail.com


----------

